# 1936, 1937 7UP's, 8 bubbles



## carling (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's two different Reno, NV 7UP's I pretty much got for nothing.  Condition not very good, obviously.  The 1936 on the left is so cracked that I can't believe it doesn't fall apart in my hands.  The one on the right is 1937.

 Rick


----------



## carling (Sep 16, 2010)

.


----------



## carling (Sep 16, 2010)

.


----------



## madman (Sep 16, 2010)

i think those are very cool----- keepers!  hey don those were the ones i was talking about! behind west high!


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice I really like the 1936 with the town embossed on the bottom. Reminds me of my Atlanta GA.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2010)

carling ~

 Very interesting 7up bottles indeed. Especially when you take into account I can find no listing for a Owens-Illinois plant number 24. The link below will pull up two of these list, and you will note the absence of plant 24 on both. Which is weird because it goes up to number 26, but skips over 24. I thought this was the case with number 19 as well, but you will see that it does appear on one of the list but not the other. So where was plant 24 located?

 O-I plant location(s) link:  http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/owens.html 

 Additionally, we often hear mention about the 7 vs 8 bubbles on either side of the 7up. But has everyone noticed that the bubble count also applies to the bubbles floating above the swim suit girl? In the case of your bottles there are eight bubbles in both locations. But look on most (if not all) of the later bottles and the bubble count above the girl also changes to seven. 

 Note: These are just observations of mine which may have exceptions I am not aware of at present. All of the later (after about 1940) 7up bottles I own have seven bubbles in both locations.

 Thanks for sharing.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought I would add this for those who are not familiar with all of the plant code and dating stuff.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 17, 2010)

Just for the fun of it I wanted to share this line-up of various 7up bottles. And although the bubble counts around the 7up are visible, it's too bad the bubbles above the swim suit girl are not. But hopefully it will give us the general idea.


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2010)

very nice!


----------

